# Bikepark Wittenburg



## Julian_175 (5. April 2010)

Ahoi, 

vor nen paar Jahren hieß es mal das NPJ in Wittenburg nen Bikepark baut mit großem Foampit usw. Was is daraus geworden?Man findet im Inet kaum infos dazu...


----------



## stubenhocker (5. April 2010)

zu wittenburg fällt mir nur das hier ein: http://www.alpincenter.com/hamburg-wittenburg/startseite/
da gibts draussen eine radstrecke, eine mischung aus dirt- und bmx-strecke, vielleicht soll es das sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_175 (5. April 2010)

wenn es da nen foampit gibt dann ja


----------

